# Clomid symptoms



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi, am hoping someone out there can reassure me!

Am doing my first cycle of clomid (only 50mg) and experienced none of the depression/mood swings on the days I took it  BUT... in the last few days (2-4 days post ovulation) I've had outburst of complete rage    - admittedly I was justifiably angry but I was literally spitting nails. Hubby had to hold me back from taking a swing at someone (housesitter had a party in our house and trashed our brand new patio set ... VERY expensive and bought by my hubby's 90 year old grandmother).  Anyway, I'm not the type to actually want to punch someone's lights out, but I've had two episodes like this... does clomid make you THAT barmy  

Also, on the day I had my LH surge (day 15), my tummy bloated up and I was tender in the pelvis.  This got so bad that on the next day I felt as though I had a bad stitch that lasted for hours and could barely walk, let alone push my toddler round in a buggy on cobbled streets (was holidaying with family, so thankfully hubby and nan took turns in pushing while I limped along behind like a gimp).  The day after that (I guess day after ovulation) all the symptoms went.  Now I am guessing this is due to clomid (10 day scan showed three folicles - 14, 16 and 20mm, and so I am guess that my ovulation date day 16, they would have been quite large)... Anyway, wanted to know - will this happen every month? Am not sure I can cope with looking after a toddler on my own if it's that bad next time!  

Thought clomid was the easy option compared to IVF, but am not sure now - you guys who've been on it for a year at high doses have my total admiration!!!

Thanks Loads, 

Lesley


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

hi lesley well im afraid yes Clomid makes you   it makes me do things i would never dream of but as the months go on you just get so used to it you can see it coming before it dose. the affects are endless but well Worth it in the end. 

like today i could of walked out side and   but 5 mins later i was sat crying like a mad woman.

you will be ok hun and good luck     good size follies


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

kellixxx said:


> yes calmed makes you


see what it does to your brain ?? i aint heard it been called that before as calm is the last thing it makes you 

xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

madness  

crying  

bloating

never feeling full

waight gain

sleepless nights 

night sweats

dreams (wierd)

hot flushes 

pg symtoms

painfull tummy

blury eyes

dizzy spells

nausia

sore (.)(.)

and hopfully at the end bfp.

if i have missed any girls please add on.lol


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

hahaha i know what i ment..lol

see im


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

how about being a complete biatch


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

ooh, forgot about the sore boobs... hard, heavy and nipples very pert - hubby's eyes light up every time i undress for bed, but am too sore to consider any rumpy pumpy!!  In fact I'd probably rip his hand off if he touched them!!  Poor thing.  He did mention wearily that he'd be glad when I didn;t have to take any more pills.... and this is just month 1!!

L


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

aw bless him 

you'll be good chick you should pop on + join us at the top of the page  we all mad so we all get on  ey Kelli ??

xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

i was a biatch any way and   well thats what pepole who know me would say. so i wouldnt ask what clomid has done to me.lol

yeah we do get on very well. im adiccted now.lol


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Have to admit am concerned about the  .  I have to drive to Guildford tomorrow, and I usually get a bit narked at drivers who cut me up and drive up my @rse - god help anyone who gets in my way tomorrow.  Might just make the 6 O'Clock News... 'Mad Clomid Fiend Masacres BMW drivers on Hogs Back'....

Will pop over and join you all tomorrow night then (DH just got in from work, so I'd better go and give him some attention...).

Speak to ya all tomorrow!
Lx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Springbok - I am in my rage phase right now, but will hit depressed and teary by 2 week of 2ww. I also get constant headaches!! I am also wondering if it has an effect on your libedo?? Normally quite rampant but these days cant really be bothered unless its ov time and even then feels like a chore. To make matters worse my tummy gets bloated and sore so rumpy pumpy is the last thing I want down there! But obviously you have to.

Ba
x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

davis im glad you said that cos i cant stand the thorghts of any kind of bms at the moment. do you think its clomid?
its causing tension between me and dh and i cant give him an explanition why i dont want to??


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

OMG someone else! Its very strange, of course it could be psychological but I actually think its the clomid as I didnt get this way when I have been treated with other IF drugs like Gonal F etc. Cant remember if I had this with last clomid either because my memory is so bad. And as if we need another reason to fall out with our DH. What with the mood swings, BMS on demand, weight gain.....


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I don;t know whether its an actual side effect of the Clomid or just the pressure of taking it and doing it on demand, but there is nothing I wanna do less these days than get down and dirty in the bedroom !

Being fat, irritable and sweaty don't really help either !!!!!

Nix.


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

HI
Davis - oh dear, was wondering if maybe the tearful bit had yet to come!  Have one week to go before testing and know that I'm about to start the knicker gazing and checking for every pregnancy sign (just spent ten mins flossing and cleaning teeth as I've had a metalic taste in my mouth... of course I'm hoping this is a 'sign' as I had the same in a previous pregnancy, but as that one ended in m/c not sure whether it's good or bad anyway!!)

Every one else - I agree with Nix am sure that it's the pressure of being on clomid - have to confess, that I dread DH making any advances and feel very guilty as he is so obliging and uncomplaining around Ov time. Sort of feel that to maintain his goodwill, I should let him have his wicked way at other times of the month... before clomid, I was usually up for it too! 

Lx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There's a "sticky" thread towards the top of this Clomid board that lists details of Clomid side effects...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48662.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Springbok - never had a metallic taste in my mouth on any of my clomid cycles but did get it with a BFP. Lack of sex drive isnt on the list of side effects so it must be psychological. 
I listened out for a fiendish clomid woman massacre but must have missed you on the news. Im the woman who throws knives at her DH for one week of every month. You are lucky you dont have crying - it very annoying to be so weepy.
Ba
x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yep, I can definitely vouch for the crying side effect - in get that more than the moodiness actually!  I have been happily sitting there talking and then suddenly sobbing for no reason quite a few times


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Hmmm.... shall have to watch out for the crying over the next week, Nix, as I'm usually a bit emotional  (ok a complete basket case,  ) as AF approaches anyway so I could be worse than ever this month.  I'd best ask DH to book a few business trips or boys nights out.

Am very surprised I didn't make the News, must be because my swearing and arm waving wasn't loud enough to bother the drivers in front/behind me this morning.  Had my 7dpo/day21 Progesterone test today.  Fingers crossed I actually ov'd as I shall be miffed to have gone through all that pain on days 15-16 for nothing!!!


L


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Oh dont forget to let us know how you get on. I am sure that the tears will get you if you stay on clomid for another cycle. I cry every day or second day at least once. Not always because I am sad mostly because its so beautiful or lovely or I am just happy.  
Believe me its not my character to be a crying girlie! My poor DH he doesnt know what to do.  
ba
x


----------



## aspiring (Jun 27, 2007)

I never normally get mood swings but I've felt SO down for the last two days it's ridiculous - weepy all yesterday morning (OK, so the BFN didn't help) and completely unable to get a grip. Most annoying. I feel better this morning although still tired. Glad other people mentioned night sweats - I've been charting for a year now, and my temp this cycle (first clomid cycle) has been higher than it's ever been before and I've felt like I'm baking. Shouldn't really complain, my circulation is normally awful, so it makes a change to have warm hands and feet!


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Oh Aspiring you have been charting for a year. Lucky you I wish I had earlier as I think that it will make my 2ww easier rather than sending me round the bend checking every symptom. I did it last month and I can now see that it had BFN written all over it from about day 6dpo when it went way under my coverline and stayed there. I will call on you to help me work my chart out along the way this month if thats OK?

I woke up last night at 12.30am sweating and didnt get back to sleep until sometime after 3.30am. Its all down to clomid. And its prefectly normal to get weepy after a BFN - I get so depressed and cry for days. Thinking its never gonna work for me, that I am too old, that I should just give up, that even if I do get a BFP I always m/c.... Alot of it is me, most of it is the clomid.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Ba - If we lived closer I'd have popped round for a cuppa!  I was awake from about midnight till 3am this morning too!  I can't stand this insomnia - I was so hot and fidgety and irritable.  I woke DH up just to tell him that I couldn't sleep - he was NOT a happy man !!!

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

me to up half the night red hot and irattble. need to pee every 2 mins.

oohhhhhh whats it like to sleep right through.

p**s holes in the snow.lol


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Am glad I've not had the insomnia - but my two year old has kept me pretty exhausted since birth (colic, didn't sleep through the night til 7 1/2 months) so that I could sleep upside down at a rock concert now!!

Just got my test results back and I definitely ovulated - hurray!!  Am really pleased as I get the impression that the higher the dose of clomid the worse the side effects - at least if I can stay at 50mg, they shouldn't get any worse.    

Well seven days to go until POAS time.....
Lx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

well done hun. we convince our self we havnt but its great when we find out it went how it should.

when will you test?? good luck    





my last post i was ment to put eyes are like p**s holes.lol see thats how tired i was.lol


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Springbok - good news that you ov'd !!  let's hope it's a BFP on poas time  

Nix.


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

I know I shouldn't test until AF is late, BUT...  I know I won't be able to wait until next Thursday and, well, if I get another BFP I'm going to march into my consultant's office immediately and demand every known drug in existance to try and help this one.  Consultant is great and has agreed to give me Heparin, Aspirin and Progesterone and anything else (not ue if there is anything else - glad for any suggestions!)- but I'm going to start taking meds the day I find out.  

Just not sure I can bounce back froma 6th M/C.  I know loads of girls do, but I'm not sure I have the courage or the strength.  Also, not sure my husband would want to watch me go through it again.  He's happy with his two Girls (me n DD).

Sooo, I may start testing on Tuesday... What do you think?  

Lx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Springbok so sorry to hear about your m/c. My last 2 BFP ended in m/c and I truly will not continue with this if I have another m/c as I think that it will destroy me. I also can not bear to put my DH and DS through it all again either. My first m/c was very traumatic and I suffered terrible depression afterwards as a result so I cant even begin to understand how you must feel .

I begged for drugs in my second pregnancy and was told to just 'relax'. Have you had any tests? As my 2nd m/c was a D&C I requested tests on the foetus and paid for this privately. Although after 3 it is free. I got the impression that this was rare as it sent them into a tizz, but I knew that I needed to know the causes before I started trying again. For me it was trisomy so the bub would never have survived and they think it is due to poor egg quality or 2 sperm fertilising the egg. They agreed with me that it is probably poor egg quality as it is common with PCOS. There is a great immunology thread on here - 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

and on Chicago tests:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82741.0

I am currently taking aspirin daily to improve blood flow to the womb and will continue to take it into the first trimester regardless of what any doctors tell me as I have listened to them before and it failed. I took progesterone through my 2ww until 34 weeks in my first pregnancy as there were complications and I believe it helped but we will never know. Studies now say progesterone has no impact. My acupuncturist also tells me that accu works to stop m/c by working with blood flow to the womb. I also have an incompetent cervix so the last thing I want is twins, but it also means that I have to lay on my back for 9 months when/if I get a BFP. I was told no sex, lifting, exercise, standing for more than 30 mins, baths (in the first trimester) - all from my cons who I had to see weekly throughout my pregnancy. I also gave-up caffeine as well. But I am sure that you are already doing all these things and know about them and more. I guess that if it is gonna happen, its gonna happen and there isnt a thing we can do about it. Still you need to make sure you are blameless when it comes to m/c as the tendency is to blame yourself!!

As far as testing goes, well waiting is the best test but I am hopeless at that. I have started charting BBT the last 2 months and looking at my temps last month I can see that it was a BFN very early on. I am hoping that this will keep me calmer this month as I should have a good idea early on what the outcome is likely to be. Just try and wait until test date - but whatever dont test before 4 days prior to testing date as it will be BFN.
Ba
x


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

hello, me again.  Am hoping you guys can advise.

Today is 10dpo, I had a slight temp dip yesterday (from 36.7/8 to 36.45); today back to 36.6... but I started spotting yesterday and today it is heavy spotting - but still very dark brown.  Have been agonising all day as to whether this means that for some reason AF has come five says early and I need to count today as day 1 (and start clomid tomorrow) or whether to keep the faith.  

Anyway... gave in to the urge to poas as I thought it might be wise to have a blood hgc done tomorrow before starting clomid... but it was faintly positive.

OK, trying not to get excited as I've been here five times before and the spotting doesn't bode well ......... does it?  Am hoping someone out there has been where I am and gone on to have a full term pregnancy... or seen a few threads where it's happened?  (Didn't have any spotting with DH, but that was three years ago now).

Am hoping I get some positive replies.....

Lx


----------



## kiwitk (Jul 3, 2007)

Ohmigod Lesley this could be it!

As you know I don't know a huge amount about all this yet but having read hundreds of threads on this site it seems dark brown spotting could be an implantation bleed?  Have everything crossed for you, was going to call you for a coffee/lunch this week if you are around so hopefully we'll be able to meet and toast to your success.

Lots of     for you!

Tris


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Am really hoping so!!!  Hav elefta  message for the consultant to get tomorrow and see what he says.  Bleeding has trailed off, so am hoping this is good (had heavy dark brown bleed/spotting five days before start of last period so am hoping it's just 'normal' for me these days... ) fingers and toes crossed!!!

Will let you know how I get on and we can arrange that lunch/coffee.

Lx


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Sadly bleeding worsened overnight and although the test is still faintly positive, it's less so than yesterday - as it's a first wee in the morning I'd expect it to be a bit stronger. 

Am going to see the consultant today if poss, as I can't keep doing this every other month - and I am wondering whether my eggs are simply passed it for some reason (never had an ovarian reserve test but may request one).  Think I'll ask about IVF at Woking now, as he said something about only the 'good' eggs developing in the lab so only viable embryos would be put back in. 

Was OK about it all last week and kind of OK about only having one baby, but this has rocked me a bit!  Not even sure I can count it as a miscarriage either as I'm not quite due!  

Lx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Springbok - so sorry to hear that you are going through this  . I had spotting 6 weeks into a BFP and went on to have my DS. My friend had a very heavy bleed for 5 days early in her BFP and also went on to have a DS. Its not unheard of although not common. 
I spoke to my ACU about egg quality, m/c and IVF. The bottom line is that they cannot stop m/c. Whilst they do put back the best embies this is more in terms of cell division. They grade them and choose the best 2. But they cannot for instance check for chromosomal abnormalities which result in m/c at embryo stage - or so they told me.
Its a good idea to contact your ACU and get tests done or get a referral to a recurrent m/c practise. 
Thinking of you 
Ba
x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

springbok, i hope you are ok hun   .

take care

kel
xxxxxxxx


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks gals,  

Am wavering between despair that I'll never have another baby and a sort of twisted hope that maybe I could still be pregnant.  It's so rare to get a positive on day 10dpo (especially an afternoon pee, not a morning pee) and i was still positive this am, 11dpo which says to me a really strong pregnancy.  But I know logically that two days of heavy bleeding means it's unlikely to go anywhere.  

I think I'll ask my consultant to do an HCG today and on Wednesday just to put a stop to my fantasies, even if it fuels them for a bit. 

Otherwise I waver between being 'ok but fired up to sort it out', and deeply despairing and trying to force myself to accept that enough is enough.

Know you've all be there at some time too, which is very comforting.  Thanks you so much for the support.

Need to blub now.
Lx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

hi hunni try and stay   

did you have hcg shot to bring ov on?? cos if you did that stays in your system for 14 days.

last month i had 1 and was told to test 16 days after mine but af got me before my test.


i no what you mean about never having another 1 both my pgs worked 1st go sadly 1 ended in m/c but they still workrd. now im 5 months in to it and nothing. but our time will come come very soon. we have to stay        even when times get us down

    

take care 

kel

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Oh L my heart really does go out to you. 
I have had my HCG levels checked before and although I would do it again (Im that way inclined) I found it very difficult to watch as they dropped off. Hopefully yours wont.  
But Kelli does make a good point if you had a HCG injection as part of your treatment this could skew the test and could even give a BFP at 10 and 11 dpo. 
Have they said why you may be getting recurrent m/c? Have you had tests? Still like I said my friend (who has had 3 m/c) had very heavy bleeding early on and still carried full term so there is always a glimmer of hope.
Stay strong.
Ba
x


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi, just seen consultant.  

He said my m/c are definitely due to PCOS - however, he's not convinced I've miscarried yet.  I didn't have an HCG injection as I was away, so tests are true positives.  That I've had positives so ealy on is a good sign (previous miscarriages I was still only getting faint lines at five weeks plus).  

He's had a blood HCG done today and I'll do another on Wednesday.  Am trying to prepare myself for likelihood that they will drop off, but I know that I'll be hoping for good news.  At least I'll know for sure on Wednesday and they can advise me on which day I'm to start taking the next lot of clomid. 

He also said that IVF isn't indicated for me as I get pregnant anyway... so this is our only/last option.  His advice was to never give up as statistically there is no reason why I shouldn't eventually become pregnant and stay that way.  I've got good enough egg reserves to keep trying for the next 7-8 years.  Not in the mood to hear that today though.

Lx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Sprinbok     for you and I hope you get the results you want, good luck hun xx


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi all, 

Fairly good news.  Bleeding completely stopped, no discharge whatsoever.  Bloods good - HCG quadrupled in 48hours so my consultant is very 'encouraged'.  I have to have a third set done tomorrow and if they have continued to rise, my GP (as consultant is now away...) will prescribe me clexane 20mg and cyclogest... 

As my test isn't till 1 pm and consultants sec goes at 3.30, I shall insist that the path lab/clinic call ME with tomorrows numbers as soon as they come through.  Will speak to GP tomorrow am, as I'm hoping to persuade her to prepare the prescription for collection so that I'm all set and ready to go (I think I should try to be positive as my HCG has risen so well).

Just have to get through the next 24 hours and then the next four weeks, as I've not made it past seven weeks on my miscarriages. 

Thank you all for your thoughts, 

Lesley


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

thats good news about your hcg hun.


best of luck and stay    



good luck tomorrow

kelx


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks Kel.  Sorry you got a BFN this month... would send some baby dust for next month if I knew where to get the graphic from!

Lx


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Davis - just a quicky to let you know I tried to PM you today - but you inbox is full!!

Lx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

thank you hunni

if you click on more next to your smiles you will get lots of things on there.xx



kel


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

L - Soo glad for you thats just great news!! 
Horrible that we have to go through this at all. Rosie P is on metformin through out her pregnancy which I think is due to PCOS and risk of m/c. Are you? You may want to ask her about it if not.
Speak soon
Ba
x


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Must check about the Metformin, as I know I'm supposed to stay on it until at least 13 weeks, but even consultant said that it might be for whole pregnancy.  Guess I haven't thought that far as I have to try to take things one day at a time.... not something I'm very good at. 

Would so like this to be the one that works and all this stuff to be over.  I'd love nothing more than to be able to take the pill, drink wine and eat chocolate whenever I wnted with only the number on teh scales to worry about!! Bliss!.

Lx

PS Have you cleared you in box out yet?  May be others wanting to PM you!


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Yep have cleaned out my inbox. Oh to be able to just go off the pill and get BFP after using your first OPK, then have a pregnancy where you bloom and churn them out exactly 1 - 2 years apart!!!
Dont get me started! Oh yeah I have heard it all - from 'just relax' and 'have you tried using an OPK' through all the 'I know a couple' stories to 'most women m/c its common' and 'at least you've got one' 
But hey, I understand, so do alot of others on here. 
Hows the knicker checking and symptom reading going? Its like a 2ww over 3 months. You just spend the whole time wishing time would hurry up and pass. 
Off to a Wedding in the country this weekend, then have South African's staying with us (my DH lived in Joburg for 3 years and his family is staying with us)
Speak Monday and good luck
Ba
x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Springbok - you OK?


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Davis, 

Sorry I've been a bit quiet.  Took some time over the weekend to take stock.  DH seems to be in denial, it's as though he's decided that if he ignores it and doesn't engage in conversation about it, I'll forget I'm pregnant.  I know that he doesn't want me to be devastated by another miscarriage, but it's out of our control.

I've kind of decided that, outside FF at least, I shall try not to think about it.  I'm hoping that I'll be able to survive the wait til the first scan. I'll take care of myself, avoid the gym, take to pills/injections, but I am not going to believe that it's real until I see the heart beat.  The consultant's secretary suggested August 8th, when I'll be 7+1, would be a good date... except that she's not sure where my consultant will be on that date.  So I guess it'll be some time that week. However, I've never got to that point in the pregnancy except for DD, of course.

On some level I'm quietly hopeful - have to be after all the meds I'm taking! Wish I could talk to my Dh the way we did when DH hit the radar.  It was so lovely to sit in our local (me with orange juice, DH with his 6th pint of beer) sharing our dreams and comparing babies names.  Really hope that we'll be doing it all again in eight weeks.

Enough of me, though, how was your weekend?  

Lesley, 

PS.  Have been PMing Rosie P and she has been great and given me loads of advice on Metformin etc.  Who needs their consultant??


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

L - you seem so calm, but I guess you have been here before. Have you thought about and earlier scan? My cons offers them at 6 and 8 weeks - although 7 weeks is probably just as good. My last BFP I was worried but everyone conviced me that I would not m/c because I had terrible morning sickness. DH and I talked about names and bedrooms and the sex of the baby. I told everyone close to me except DS (thank god). When there was not heartbeat at the scan DH took it much harder then me and I think it was because he got too hopeful so I can understand just were your DH is coming from. He just doesnt want to get his hopes up and be hurt again. But as women we dont have that option do we because its our bodies, so it can be very isolating. 
I got stinking drunk on the weekend. I drank champagne on an empty stomach and had a total blackout. Cant remember a thing which is terrifying. Now I am convinced that I have blown my chances of a BFP so am struggling to not get angry with myself. Im in the final week of the 2ww now and will ring the cons for IUI if I get a/f although it will probably be one more cycle of clomid before they sort it all out.
Like you I am just waiting, waiting, waiting.
Ba
x


----------



## springbok (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi again, sorry for not posting, but DH was at the Proms yesterday so I had a girls night in - finished Harry Potter and watched a romantic film - The Lake House with Keanue Reeves and Sandra Bullock - just what the doctor ordered as a distraction activity (in the absence of alcohol).  Now am left with loads of new Sidoku books.  Hopefully they'll last until my seven week scan.  I an feeling remarkably ok, but i think that FF is helping as I now have an outlet.  I think also that I've read enough on here to realise that it'll either happen or it won't.

Had a long think about what you said about scans, Davis, and well secretary said that they don't like to scan too early in case we don't see anything and I get alarmed, so they prefer to wait until at least six and a half weeks. As I've 'just' made to to seven weeks twice I kind of decided that I might as well wait a few more days, even a week, to ensure we see something... amd to see it we make it that far.  Part of me thinks I mustn't get my hopes up (just as I'm carefully ignoring the pregnancy magazines, as I bought one once and the m/c started later the same day... so am now superstitious!)  Although I have thought of a name if it is a girl.  It came to me out of the blue, so I think I'll save it. 

Hubby is calling regularly to check 'how I am' but without referring to 'it'... I'm sure you're right and that our DH/DP's have to have their own coping mechanism.  Dh was away on business when I had the first and most traumatic m/c and I don't think he's forgiven himself for not being there, as it was kind of all over when he got back and I was putting a brave face on it. 

I have a friend who is in her fifties and her DH had a breakdown in his late thirties. They are convinced it was in part triggered by her three miscarriages and the fact that all the counselling etc was offered to her and not him.  They never went on to have children because of his illness, which makes it doubly tragic, so I should just be incredibly grateful that my DH has been so strong in all this and has let me call the shots.  If we see a little heartbeat I think he'll be over the moon and will start to believe.

Where were you at the weekend?  I LOVE champaigne.  Have a family wedding in ten days and won't be  able to drink a drop!  Boo hoo!

Lx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

L - so good to hear from you I am always checking to see if you are OK. You are probably right to wait on the scan front as no heart beat at 6 weeks would really send you into melt down just as a heart beat would elate you. 

I am so superstitious when it comes to BFP and dint buy a pram for my DS until a week after he was born and waited as long as possible to buy everything else in case I jinxed it. But in my second m/c I dis buy a baby magazine and I wont ever make that mistake again!!

Champagne is just nectar of the Gods in my books. I always have a bottle chilling in the fridge as a standbye. The two really girly things I do - fresh flowers in the house and champagne in the fridge. I spent the weekend at a very posh wedding that lasted 2 days. Wish I could say it was good but I am so embarrassed that I got so drunk. I have been told that nobody really noticed but it doesn't help.

It sounds like your DP is doing his best and giving you as much support as he can. I know that if we ever get BFP again and m/c it will mark the end of our ttc. I truly hope that that doesn't happen as psychologically it will leave its mark on our relationship and what comes out of that relationship. We have both said that we couldn't cope with it again. Still its amazing what you can cope with when the time comes and our desire for another child is a joint desire so who knows.
Ba
x


----------

